# Terrance Hobbs and Steve Smyth get sig BCRichs? PIC HUNT COMMENCE!



## Thep (Jan 6, 2011)

GearHounds 2011 Models - ESP - DEAN - DBZ - SCHCTER - IBANEZ - BC RICH - JACKSON 

I must see these! I've been GASing for a wild-shaped guitar for a while, and if these are nice, then I'm definitely going for it.

Joey Joridson as well, which is somewhat interesting...for a few seconds. 

But DAMN! Suffocation signature guitar is gonna be sick! I think it says alot about where true death metal has come and is going to...but then you look at Schecters giving out sigs to deathcore players and you're like awww maaaing

Steve Smyth should be good too, and will come in a seven string! Fingers crossed for the ignitor he used with Nevermore.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 6, 2011)

well, don't get your hopes too high and this page has got more "no picture" than anything else!!! 

the dean deceiver ... is it totally aptly named??


----------



## turdwrangler (Jan 6, 2011)

If Terrence really gets a custom that's awesome. I imagine it'll just be a warlock, reverse headstock, floyd, and dimarzio pickemups, but it'll still be an awesome guitar.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 6, 2011)

Terrance Hobbs Signature Warlock?

DO WANT!

Edit: That fucker better come tuned to C#


----------



## metalvince333 (Jan 6, 2011)

My guess is that the Steve Smyth sig is the virgo shape... I would love to see it be an ignitor though! 

For the joey jordisson...I guess a mockingbird would be awesome! even if its another blood scheme guitar..


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry for off topic but on that page this really jumped at me.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2011)

If there was guitarist that I felt truly deserved a sig bc rich, it would be Terrance. That man is cool beyond fuckin' words. I will make it a point to try and buy this sig. I assume the bridge pickup will be an X2N right?


----------



## Hellhound (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never been a fan of signature models but Terrance has a unique meaning for me!! Will probably buy one after the disclosure of specs.


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 6, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Sorry for off topic but on that page this really jumped at me.
> (insert floyd'd megadave V)


 
Since when does megadave use a floyd?


----------



## Miek (Jan 6, 2011)

That_One_Person said:


> Since when does megadave use a floyd?



From this year's dean lineup, it looks like Dave is the new Dime, in a sense. They're going to ride the *fuck* out of his name, as far as they can possibly take it.


----------



## Thep (Jan 6, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> If there was guitarist that I felt truly deserved a sig bc rich, it would be Terrance. That man is cool beyond fuckin' words. I will make it a point to try and buy this sig. I assume the bridge pickup will be an X2N right?



Pretty sure he uses Super Distortions...I don't recall ever seeing him use X2N. This is the only signature guitar I have ever been excited about, and I'm definitely looking forward to getting one.

I wish Guy would get one too, he's been with Suffocation long enough. Love it when a duo come out with set of sigs. He has some Warlocks, and his new Assassin that he uses live is pretty classy too. 

Axes of Evil! Guy Marchais of Suffocation BC Rich Arsenal! « B.C. Rich News


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 6, 2011)

metalvince333 said:


> My guess is that the Steve Smyth sig is the virgo shape... I would love to see it be an ignitor though!
> 
> For the joey jordisson...I guess a mockingbird would be awesome! even if its another blood scheme guitar..



It clearly says on the page that it's going to be a 7 and 6 String Bich.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2011)

...and Dino Cazares STILL does not have a sig.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 6, 2011)

There's already a thread devoted to the new Dean guitars. Let's keep this on topic to Terrance and Steve getting custom guitars.

I'm excited to see Terrance's guitar. I love me some fucking Suffocation.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 6, 2011)

I cant wait to find pictures of these, haha.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 7, 2011)

You mean this?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 7, 2011)

^ if that is it then that looks pretty hot, but I think it would be loads hotter with the widow headstock.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 7, 2011)

This vid was posted back in october. I seriously doubt that's the new sig, unless it's a custom that he's having made into a sig. Who knows?


----------



## turdwrangler (Jan 7, 2011)

Thep said:


> Pretty sure he uses Super Distortions...I don't recall ever seeing him use X2N. This is the only signature guitar I have ever been excited about, and I'm definitely looking forward to getting one.
> 
> I wish Guy would get one too, he's been with Suffocation long enough. Love it when a duo come out with set of sigs. He has some Warlocks, and his new Assassin that he uses live is pretty classy too.
> 
> Axes of Evil! Guy Marchais of Suffocation BC Rich Arsenal! « B.C. Rich News



I agree about Guy. His Warlocks kick all sorts of ass. I would prefer a Floyd than a Kahler, but the recognition would be awesome.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 7, 2011)

at :28, steve is playing what might be his sig model....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

Rick said:


> ...and Dino Cazares STILL does not have a sig.


 
Ibanez are tight fucks with their sigs. Him and Meshuggah really deserve it though.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 7, 2011)

Rick said:


> ...and Dino Cazares STILL does not have a sig.



Get over it and stop trying to derail every sig guitar thread or you're going to get banned.


----------



## Origin (Jan 7, 2011)

Who else is confounded but laughing at that you can preorder one of the sigs without knowing even what it looks like or is?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 11, 2011)

Pics are up on the B.C Rich homepage (except for the terrance model) 

Personally I LOVE the NT Warlock and Warlock Pro X. I've been wanting a fixed bridge, tuno-o-matic neck thru warlock for ages. I'm going to try and pick up both next year, haha.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone else like the Joey Warlocks? Or am I the only one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Does anyone else like the Joey Warlocks? Or am I the only one?



You're not the only one. While I probably wouldn't get one, they do look pretty cool.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 11, 2011)

White with Blood splatters always looks cool. I like it also


----------



## Duraesu (Jan 11, 2011)

Bc Rich kicking ass once again! neck-thru fixed bridge warlocks coming strong? just BRUTAL!! the new NT in blood red looks awsome as f*ck!! there's only one thing that kinda sets me off... the headstock! i dont find it ugly though, i could live with it!

cheers


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm just glad they didn't bring out a 7 String Warlock this year!

The NT Warlock looks good but the headstock kinda puts me off... But I think I'll have serious GAS when they bring out the Hobbs Warlock!


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 11, 2011)

I love the headstock to be honest  I'm definately getting the NT Warlock this year, and will try and get the Pro X as well.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 11, 2011)

Rick said:


> ...and Dino Cazares STILL does not have a sig.



Seriously? We're gonna do this again? How many times does it need to be said that he would rather have full access to the LACS than have a sig?

Back ON topic, I don't think there is a more underrated, underappreciated guitar player in death metal than Terrance. Suffocation is such an awesome band, rule live, and they were so ahead of their time. Also, if character matters at all in terms of getting a sig, he has it in spades, without a doubt one of the nicest guys i've ever met.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 11, 2011)

> Back ON topic, I don't think there is a more underrated, underappreciated guitar player in death metal than Terrance. Suffocation is such an awesome band, rule live, and they were so ahead of their time. Also, if character matters at all in terms of getting a sig, he has it in spades, without a doubt one of the nicest guys i've ever met.



This is true. I met Terrance at Summer Slaughter 09 when they co-headlined with Necrophagist and he was a really cool, down to earth guy who was more than happy to talk to fans, take pics, give autographs, etc...


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jan 11, 2011)

soo.....any leftys.....


----------



## thrsher (Jan 13, 2011)

i talked to terrence and it is happening. neck tru 24.75 in scale too!! he is looking into trying to get me a 7 string version. its good to live on long island sometimes!


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 13, 2011)

thrsher said:


> i talked to terrence and it is happening. neck tru 24.75 in scale too!! he is looking into trying to get me a 7 string version. its good to live on long island sometimes!


 Emphasis on the sometimes haha.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 13, 2011)

thrsher said:


> i talked to terrence and it is happening. neck tru 24.75 in scale too!! he is looking into trying to get me a 7 string version. its good to live on long island sometimes!



Get me one too... plzkthx!


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 14, 2011)

Some good models out this year, I'm proud of HHI!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 14, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> This is true. I met Terrance at Summer Slaughter 09 when they co-headlined with Necrophagist and he was a really cool, down to earth guy who was more than happy to talk to fans, take pics, give autographs, etc...



I've met him, too, and he was really cool. 

Awesome player, too.


----------



## Gren (Jan 14, 2011)

Terrence is totally deserving of this, I love his playing to death. Can't wait to see his sig!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2011)

Since nobody bothered to post pics 

Steve Smyth sig







(haven't found pics of the other one)

specs are at the link below maple neck through, mahogany wings, ebony board

Steve Smyth Signature 7 String Bich Guitars - B.C. Rich


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 15, 2011)

^Hawt.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 15, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Since nobody bothered to post pics
> 
> Steve Smyth sig
> 
> ...



Very nice guitar, but where's the affordable version? 

My  : Joey Jordison? What the mother fuck? Good to see the old school headstocks back - The widow ones looked try-hard as fuck.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 15, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Seriously? We're gonna do this again? How many times does it need to be said that he would rather have full access to the LACS than have a sig?
> 
> Back ON topic, I don't think there is a more underrated, underappreciated guitar player in death metal than Terrance. Suffocation is such an awesome band, rule live, and they were so ahead of their time. Also, if character matters at all in terms of getting a sig, he has it in spades, without a doubt one of the nicest guys i've ever met.



This. I'd rather have LACS access than some shitty guitar Ibanez will rip kids off with.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 15, 2011)

I would love the Smyth sig if it weren't for the abalone stringers, but as it is I only _like_ it.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2011)

Hobbes so deserves it. Love that guy


----------



## Thep (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, Hobbs' signature wasn't on the BCRich site. Guess its not happening?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 15, 2011)

Thep said:


> Well, Hobbs' signature wasn't on the BCRich site. Guess its not happening?



I couldn't find any sign of it either.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2011)

Miek said:


> From this year's dean lineup, it looks like Dave is the new Dime, in a sense. They're going to ride the *fuck* out of his name, as far as they can possibly take it.



Well, lots of people on the Dean forums have been asking for a VMNT with a Floyd. And contrary to DIME guitars there isn't an ugly font 72 print on the headstock.
Plus, it's a limited run of 50 each red/black not a production model.

The VMNT quality being what it is, this is a good guitar and King V alternative if you happen to like the mustaine pickups, D necks, and want a floyd paired with a tasty flamed guitar (notice the matched headstock, which isn't something Dean does often).

I for one am considering trying to get one, as I owned a VMNT but sold it because of the bridge in the end. I'll likely just have to clear a few guitars beforehand though as I'm starting to have way too many and more than I can use.


----------



## Frak (Jan 16, 2011)

Where's the effin' Terrance Hobbs sig


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd say Hobbs will be something along these lines...


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 18, 2011)

Heres 1 of Joey's 2


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2011)

Need Hoblock!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 18, 2011)

Am I the only person who came to this thread because they were tired, misread, and thought that these guys were getting a guitar?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 18, 2011)

DO WANT HOBBS SIG! Always wanted a Warlock and this would be more than enough reason to get one!


----------



## Thep (Jan 18, 2011)

THE FUCK?!?! Gearhounds lies to us.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 18, 2011)

Cunts.


----------



## -Oracle- (Jan 20, 2011)

Hobbs sig is now sigh  (ok this was terrible haha)


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys, don't lose hope yet! It looks like the Hobbs Warlock WILL be a signature, but only as a 2012 model. Well, this was what I gathered from his posts on Facebook anyway. 

Here's a better pic of what it will look like:






Specs:

> DiMarzio PAF/Distortion pickups
> OFR
> Reverse 6-inline headstock
> Widow inlays (not to be confused with 'hourglass' inlays)

I suspect that the thru-neck will probably be maple attached to nato wings. Oops, I hope I didn't start another 'I want real mahogany not nato' flame war!


----------



## Thep (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you copy his facebook posts and put them up here? 

If thats what he's having as his sig...thats unfortunate. Boring as hell and LOOKS incredibly cheap. Oh well, I'll just get another Suffocation shirt.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thep said:


> Can you copy his facebook posts and put them up here?
> 
> If thats what he's having as his sig...thats unfortunate. Boring as hell and LOOKS incredibly cheap. Oh well, I'll just get another Suffocation shirt.



I have a feeling that it looks cheap because you're so used to their shit products. Don't forget that he uses the ones BC Rich made for him, and maybe a production model here and there. I can guarantee that his sig will be nice.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 23, 2011)

Thep said:


> Can you copy his facebook posts and put them up here?
> 
> If thats what he's having as his sig...thats unfortunate. Boring as hell and LOOKS incredibly cheap. Oh well, I'll just get another Suffocation shirt.


I can't find the quote anymore, I think he removed it! He said something along the lines of 'Thanks BC Rich for supporting my sig model, due to be released as a 2012 model.' Again, this is hardly proof or evidence of it, so I guess wel'll just have to wait and see.


----------

